# Exam Questions



## edp33 (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... upils.html


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Hadrian must have had one hell of a garden


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: :lol: Hadrian must have had one hell of a garden


Yeah Scotland :roll: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Classic 'cartoon' humour 

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: Hadrian must have had one hell of a garden
> ...


Is that where he kept his gnomes :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I like their thinking... My answer would be 'No officer' :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Love it. I myself will admit I have put answers down like that :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

great find :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------

